# question about a igf-1 source



## Sanisent (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought 2 vials of IGF-1 R3 from xxxxxxxxx.com. Their site looked legit and the prices weren't bad. Anyone heard of these guys?


----------



## toothache (Jan 14, 2011)

No i haven't.  

Why not go with the board sponsor cemproducts?


----------



## Life (Jan 14, 2011)

They're sponsors on another board I've seen. Haven't heard anything bad but google is your friend.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would rather buy twisty's stuff.  Which I will be placing my order Monday, good sir


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 15, 2011)

no outside sources


----------



## TwisT (Jan 16, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> I would rather buy twisty's stuff.  Which I will be placing my order Monday, good sir






-T


----------

